# [ROM] Jelly Bean based custom ROM, any interest?



## jakeday (Dec 24, 2011)

I've been developing custom ROMs for a long time, most recently Jelly Belly on the Galaxy Nexus. Is there any interest in a custom ROM here yet?

I've been working on a jelly bean ROM that does not require recovery to install. Almost have it done. Anyone want to try it? You just need to be rooted.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using RootzWiki


----------



## afmracer6 (Oct 3, 2011)

jakeday said:


> I've been developing custom ROMs for a long time, most recently Jelly Belly on the Galaxy Nexus. Is there any interest in a custom ROM here yet?
> 
> I've been working on a jelly bean ROM that does not require recovery to install. Almost have it done. Anyone want to try it? You just need to be rooted.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using RootzWiki


im in! where do i sign up?!!!
rooted and ready


----------



## YankInDaSouth (Jun 9, 2011)

SWEET! Glad to see you over here jakeday!

Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stefanwerner (Aug 7, 2011)

You've done great things with the gnex..glad to see you with a maxx hd


----------



## jakeday (Dec 24, 2011)

afmracer6 said:


> im in! where do i sign up?!!!
> rooted and ready


I will try to have a working release tonight. I'll post it in the dev section when its ready.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using RootzWiki


----------



## Inkdaddy66 (Jan 21, 2012)

Nice. I'm in!

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD


----------



## jakeday (Dec 24, 2011)

jakeday said:


> I will try to have a working release tonight. I'll post it in the dev section when its ready.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using RootzWiki


Posted ROM in the dev section. Currently uploading the file, will update link in a few minutes.


----------



## bogeydog (Mar 1, 2012)

Where is developer section?


----------



## Inkdaddy66 (Jan 21, 2012)

bogeydog said:


> Where is developer section?


here's the thread http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/36022-[ROM]-Vitreous-1.0---11/03/2012---[Jelly-Bean]-[4.1.1]

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD


----------

